# What are your name themes for this coming year?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So what are your name themes for this coming kidding season? We are naming ours African names because the ND originated in Africa. Here are some of my ideas  There are many more, I just can't think of them right now :roll: 

Malkia (Queen)
Selenkay
Elican
Minyara (a small city in Tanzania)
Manana
Mazwaya (The pale one)
Ngorongoro 
Savudi 
Timbavadi
Kenya 
Rihanna (not an African name,but I'm Rihanna's number one fan  )


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I go with themes that match the dam's name. My does name is Blue Bunny, like the icecream brand.
So I'm going to name her daughters after sweets.
Like Chocolate Bunny and Maple Fudge


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Last year, we named the babies a name that started with the same letter as their mom's name. Rosalie's girls were name Razzle Dazzle, Rumor Has It, and Rainy Day. Jane's twins were named Jitter Bug and Joker's Wild. It was a fun theme, but this year, we have decided not to follow a theme because I have a huge list of names I like that I want to use but they follow no theme. Also, you can only have so many goats that have "R" as the first letter in their name. Lol. Love your names!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

[sniff] :tears: If I was breeding my girls this year, then I would have done a music theme for all the kids, to go with my herd name of 'Goat Song'. But no velvety nosed kids for me this upcoming spring... Next spring though, I'll pick up where I left off, and then I'll do my musical themed kiddos!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

I love hearing other people's themes! My does each have a theme too, and I'm hoping for lots of doelings so that I can cross off a few names on my list! (The boys won't follow a theme, just whatever we feel like.)

Margo's theme is "lost/found," or "looked for" (Margo is the name of a runaway in one of my favorite YA novels: "Paper Towns" by John Green). A few names that I have stored up are:
Zulu (lost asteroid that was later found)
Nolli (also a lost/found asteroid)
Edney June (a heirloom apple that was found after it was thought to have gone extinct)
Mollie (also an heirloom apple)
Bunny (from the book "The Runaway Bunny")

Emmeline is Margo's daughter (taken from A.A. Milne poem "Before Tea"). I'm not sure if I'll breed her this year, but her theme is suffragists, and I'd love to name her first daughter Christabel (the name of Emmeline Pankhurst's daughter, and a suffragist as well) Other ideas:
Olympia
Daisy Elizabeth
Rosa May 
Nellie
Olive

Peanut's girls will follow a "legume" theme. Most of the names on my list for her future offspring are the names of heirloom beans. Such as:
Lina Sisco
Nora Day
Belabela
Viola
Birdie
Penny Rile

And I'd like to name Alice Spring's girls after other Australian cities. Some ideas:
Adelaide 
Anna Bay
Augusta
Lara 
Sydney

I'm a huge name nerd. I LOVE thinking up names and themes. I have 10 1/2 pages of name and theme ideas, some that go on for about 4 generations.  I like to have lots of options that that I can pick one that fits the kid's personality.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My husband has decided this is HIS year to pick goat names....he has picked the star wars theme (planets and character names) movies and expanded universe :shrug: thats what I say because i have no idea about all that.....yea don't ask...he has already named 1 goat and both cats after it lol...sigh...guess i can let him get away with that


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice name themes everyone  We had a set of 3 doe kids a few years back and named them Razzle Dazzle, Razzmatazz and All That Jazz. Their sire was named Roger Dodger. I really liked those names but we sold Roger Dodger so we will not be naming the kids those themes anymore.  We have a doe named Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach and if she has a doeling for us we are going to name it Lost Prairie BL Sweet Home Alabama. That will be the kids registered name, it's barn name will be one of the African names that are listed. :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I was looking through a magazine at work the other day & decided that some of the men's cologne names would make great buck names. This past spring for I did like Calico Patch Farm where the kids first letter of the name was the same as the dam. This year I think I'll just do whatever sounds nice without any rhyme or reason.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Each of my girls has different themes!

Corona Of The Sun: Moon stuff or Sun stuff
Cookie: Any treats that relate to cookies
Lotus Esprit: Car names
Beverly Hills: City names or anything that relates to Beverly Hills
Georgia: Havent thought of her theme, probably states.
Junebug: Bug names like Jitter bug, stink bug, lady bug, stuff like that
Margarita: Spanish names or alcoholic drinks.

I may ocassionally use my bucks themes. 
Titan: God names
Jasper: Stone names
Couragous: Stuff that relates to it!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

My kid name themes have followed the dam's name so far.

Nutmeg has had kids named:

Almond Joy
Hazelnut Splash
Walnut
Filbert
Macadamia
Coconut
Pistachio
Sweet Peanut

When we run out of "nut names" we can go with spices! With her having 4 at a time I go through a lot of names!

Gilded Lily has kids named after flowers:

Buttercup
Laurel

Lots of possible names for a long time with the flowers!

Might go with color like names for Tawny's kids.

Decided to start coffe names for Hazelnut Splash's kids.

Faith's kids will probably be named one word emotion kind of names like Love...Joy etc.

I have a short enough herdname I also put the sires initials in front of the kid's names. It makes it easy/quick to remember sire from initials and dam line from themed names.

:laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

This year I have some themes in mind for a few, and will probably pick off my big old name list for others.

I just picked up a doe called Latifa, whom is "Tifa" for short. Reminds me of a character from Final Fantasy. So her kids will have FF names. I really want a buck out of this cross, whom I'm considering naming Vincent Valentino (one of my favorite characters.) I like Shiva for a doe, one of the aeons that Yuna could call in FF10. I'm going off on a nerd tangent now...Lol.

Odin's kids will likely have Norse mythology names. Considering Loki for a boy right now, although any at this point will be wethered. Probably will branch into Greek or Egyptian mythology...just ancient mythology period. I bred him to a girl with an Irish name, so I'll probably scour some names from Irish mythology for them.


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Well this past kidding season was the Beatles.
Polythene Pam
Elanore and Rigby twins.
Strawberry Fields and Penny Lane twins
Hey Jude
And the 3 does I traded for became..Molly Jones, Dear Prudence, and JO JO.
I then got 2 little freebies and they are Yoko and Ono. The year before was "To Kill a MockingBird" theme.
Harper
Scout
Jem
Boo.
Then some named after Authors Annie , Picoult,Parker, and then my 3 old girls are Dorothy, Blanche, and Rose "The Golden Girls"
haven't thought about this year...Maybe a "Bob Dylan" theme?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about a LOTR theme. Hmmm I may also steal CapriGem's idea :laugh: and name them with regard to the doe's name. This is my first breeding and my first kids, so I'm really excited!!  Below is a list of my doe's names and possible kid's names. 

Babs
_____
Barbra Anne
Benny
(moving to LOTR names lol.) 
Gimli
Boromir
Faramir
Tenuviel

Beauty
_______
Beast lol
Starlight
LOTR
Arwen
Aragorn
Frodo

Tequila
_______
Margarita
Daquerie
Rum
Moonshine
LOTR
Eowen
Eomer
Theoden
Legolas

Hazel
______
Nut
Woody
Chestnut
Beechnut
Walnut
Almond
LOTR
Merry 
Pippin
Galadriel

Frosty
______
Jack Frost
Snowy
Windy
Stormy
Snow White
Glacier
Icey
Icecicle
LOTR
Sam
Gandalf
Shadowfax
Bilbo

As you can see, I'm kind of a Lord of the Rings fan. :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I always go random. :laugh: I was actually thinking of looking up some African names though for next year too Prairie. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think the kids ever have a theme they just pick names they like for them. We have one doe family that started with Faith, her daughter is Joy and her daughter is Hope. We will keep going with that but everyone else just gets whatever name the kids like for them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> I always go random. :laugh: I was actually thinking of looking up some African names though for next year too Prairie. :thumb:


Feel free to take some of mine if you like any of them :thumb: I will edit my post and put the meanings next to the name. I don't know all of the meanings though.



Frosty1 said:


> As you can see, I'm kind of a Lord of the Rings fan. :laugh: :greengrin:


I just finished The Hobbit only days ago :greengrin: I liked little Bilbo Baggins :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I do name themes by the year. I'll have to decide what theme to use after I see how many bucks/does we have, and what they look like!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Frosty1 said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, I'm kind of a Lord of the Rings fan. :laugh: :greengrin:
> ...


Yeah, I like him too. :greengrin: :thumb: BTW, those African names are really cool!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> Yeah, I like him too. :greengrin: :thumb: BTW, those African names are really cool!


Thanks  I think Bilbo would be a great name for a wether :greengrin:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Calico Patch Farm said:


> Last year, we named the babies a name that started with the same letter as their mom's name. Rosalie's girls were name Razzle Dazzle, Rumor Has It, and Rainy Day. Jane's twins were named Jitter Bug and Joker's Wild. It was a fun theme, but this year, we have decided not to follow a theme because I have a huge list of names I like that I want to use but they follow no theme. Also, you can only have so many goats that have "R" as the first letter in their name. Lol. Love your names!!


I was thinking about doing that, but when i realized that i like to abbreviate on the calendar where i track stuff, it was easier if everyone's name had a different first letter.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Since Eclair will be the only momma in '12, we're going with French desserts and/or pastries.

On the list we have: 

Charlotte
Dariole (I like the sound but not how it looks written out)
Madeleine
Helene (Poire belle Hélène)
Suzette (Crêpe Suzette)

And if we were keeping a buck, I'd name him Napoleon.

And from '13 on, we'll just pick themes and all the kids born that year will be named following the theme, regardless of their dam.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Last year I used a Meadow plant theme..
This year i'm thinking about naming after some of my th graders...Most really want a goat named after them. [they've got some pretty cool names]
Stuart
Declan
Soren
Mariah
Phaedra
Grace
Hope
...etc


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

These are all cool names! I have 20 pages of show names. Most are race horse names. Usually have odd spellings, ex: instead of Cat its Kat, Also replace words for numbers or letters, ex: 2 instead of to or instead of are its R. Things like that. I won't share any of mine though... I have spent years coming up with these names and want them to be unique to my herd. :greengrin: :wahoo:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I try and correlate the name to the dam somehow. 
My 4 Fun Special Editions doe kids are:
Freedom Star Special Delivery & Specialofthe Day 
Some share first letter with no theme some have themes.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

SkyesRanch said:


> These are all cool names! I have 20 pages of show names. Most are race horse names.


I have one race horse name in mind for their registered name. Lost Prairie Seal The Deal :greengrin: I watched a show and he was one of the horses racing. I don't know if "Seal The Deal" is super well known though.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>I was thinking about doing that, but when i realized that i like to abbreviate on the calendar where i track stuff, it was easier if everyone's name had a different first letter.<<<
I like to do that too so try to keep their names starting with different letters.

My goats tend to name themselves. Curiouser earned her name in the back seat of the pickup when we were bringing her home. The new Alice in Wonderland movie had just come out so when we got our buck he became And Curiouser so we had Curiouser and Curiouser. We had twins born; one with ears straight up and the other folded down so they became Up and Down. But we butchered Up and Down was just not fitting the little doe. She is now Angel as she is a very quiet, shy and sweet goat. We had triplets last year and one had very curly hair. We named him Curly and the other buckling became Moe and the doe became Merry.
With 8 does kidding this year naming should be an adventure. I am sure the grandkids will help.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I like this thread. I like seeing all the different names and approaches to naming. I am going with a classical music theme this year. And because it is 2012 all the names will begin with C:
Carmen
Coronet
Cantata
Castanette
Castaneda
Chopan
Chorus of Joy
Claranetta
Choir of Angels
Canon


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I am going to need some name help (provided my does ever get pregnant!) 

Does names:
Mink

Chara

Fiona - since she is Princess Fiona, could do a Shrek theme maybe?

Zelda - the Warrior Princess, so i could ask kids for characters from that

Tiger Lily -either flower names or Peter Pan theme 

Bailey (unregistered so less important, esp since we aren't keeping babies, unless we keep a buckling for Luc's companion)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love this! and I love that everyone is as nutty as me about this!  
Each doe has a theme for her kids;

Davy Hollow's Pheobe;
TV and Movie characters (ideas):
Frodo & Samwise
Channeler
Arowen
Ben Kenobi
Hermione
Galadriel
Padme

Davy Hollow's Rosie;
Plant names (ideas):
Willow
Oak
Black Berry
Winged Elm
Navada Rose
Nectarine
Harlequin Flower
Heart 'O Gold

Lissa (aka Bedlam Manor's Mercedes);
Mostly Greek Names, sometimes others (ideas):
Demetrius
Nicodemus
Maximus
Aphrodite
Cassiopeia
Larissa
Athena
Demeter

I have some names I'll probably throw on Lissa's kids, some on Pheobe's maybe. Bold are my faves:

Davy Hollow's AlwaysKissMeGoodnite (Kiss for short)
Davy Hollow's Amara's Dream
*Davy Hollow's Secret Garden
Davy Hollow's Goodbye Earl*
Davy Hollow's Amara's Ghost
Davy Hollow's Wandering Gypsy
Davy Hollow's Mix & Match
Davy Hollow's Reflections
Davy Hollow's Good Times
*Davy Hollow's I'm With You*
Davy Hollow's Nobody's Fool
Davy Hollow's Off the Hook
Davy Hollow's When You Dream
Davy Hollow's Kokomo
Davy Hollow's Surfer Girl
Davy Hollow's Farewell Ride
Davy Hollow's Poison
*Davy Hollow's Butterfly Kisses*
Davy Hollow's Love Fool
*Davy Hollow's Bang Bang*
Davy Hollow's Hot Mess


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL, well.... We just moved in September and took my almost 14 year old daughter away from all of her friends. She was not too happy, but it was with the promise that our baby goats would be named after her friends. So, this year, the babies will be named Maddie, after Madelon, Mitchie, after Mitchell, and Angie, after Angela. If we have more babies that we keep, we will have a Meggie after Megan, a Lysie after Elyse, and a Crystie, after Crystal. We have two homes that would each like to buy two babies from us, and only three does, so I am not sure how this is going to work out. I intended to keep all of our babies this year, but we will see. Mitchie will be wethered, and he will be my daughter's pet. That is a given if we have a male.


----------

